# In Wall Speakers



## Navigator (Mar 28, 2011)

Due to space constraints I need to install in wall speakers in my HT. I am looking for a 5 speaker surround with two subs. Recommendations would be appreciated. Budget $2,500


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tough to get really good in-wall speakers for that budget especially when you add in two subs. 
Do you want the subs to be in-wall as well?
There are very few in-wall speakers that I would recommend: Snell, RBH Sound, Triad and James Loudspeakers. Unfortunately most offerings from these manufacturers will blow your budget out of the water. 
OTOH many people are quite pleased with in-walls that are less expensive, depends on what compromises you are willing to live with in order to save space.
In any case I'd suggest you do a lot of research before you buy and take the time and make to effort to get to a decent showroom where you can actually listen to the in-walls.
I'm sure that's probably not what you want to hear but a good in-wall system is a different animal.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nova has it right, it is super hard to get great sound from in-walls without alot of work or alot of money to spend on high end brands.:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm no HT expert and you may be correct, but can't someone suggest something for Navgator that will fit into the his 2.5k budget. Seems like klipsch, def tech, polk and others make architectural speakers that will fit in his budget, maybe w/ a non-inwall sub.


----------

